# Tightly schooling fish



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Any suggestions for tightly schooling fish? They will be in a 125G tank with 5 silver dollars so I want them to be a colour other than silver and red, lol.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would go for denisoni barbs! They're pretty much the only schooling fish that i've ever owned that schools tightly in every different sized tanks!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Rummynose tetras also school tightly...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i enjoy cardinal and neon tetras...love the colours


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Bigger fish that is fun to school CLOWN LOACHES!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cardinals and rummy noses school really tightly... I bet a shoal of those would look sharp!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cardinals school pretty tightly in a larger tank. In a tank like 36" long, they are everywhere. But with space like a 6 foot tank, they gather up and form tight school.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Piranhas shoal pretty well together... ohh other than red and silver... nm


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its tru.. its a good way to make 100 cardinals look like a fist full of fish.. tho I find during feeding they spread out

it looks quite funny as you see this tight bonded group then "poof" the tank is full of floresent spots as they scramble for food



charles said:


> cardinals school pretty tightly in a larger tank. In a tank like 36" long, they are everywhere. But with space like a 6 foot tank, they gather up and form tight school.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am planning a group of rummynose and sterbai for my 90


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

hmmmmm, lots of silver and red....hahahahaha

Rummy nose are the ones I want but I was hoping for something that will contrast the silver dollars. Anyone watch the movie Life Aquatic? Can't someone just magically think up something like the leopard shark thingy (but tiny)? lol

No, in all seriousness, I have a bunch of sterbai in my other tank so I think I will go with the cardinals at this point. I do also have archer cories, a tiger panaque, a rubber lip pleco, and my lovely banjo in the tank 

Keep suggesting things though!! Think small and tightly schooling


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You could look into danios, small or large.Rainbow fish (various) are another.Cardinals or rummynose are what i have at the moment and they seem to school tightly.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with the Denisoni Barbs, they are gorgeous with the greens, reds and yellow and they really school nicely. Plus they get a little bigger which is nice


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Theres also the option to go for two similar kinds of fish that wont school together despite looking like they would.

The Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha) and Espe's Rasbora (Trigonostigma espei). When their schools intersect, its neat to see fish racism at its finest


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Would love to denisoni barbs in a big school....would be pricey!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

neven said:


> Theres also the option to go for two similar kinds of fish that wont school together despite looking like they would.
> 
> The Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha) and Espe's Rasbora (Trigonostigma espei). When their schools intersect, its neat to see fish racism at its finest


If I could "like" your comment, I would 

That's actually a neat thought though. With 6ft of space that might work well.


----------

